# Good use for your scrap fabric - gorgeous idea!



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

How lovely is this? Wonderful spin on chandeliers.

http://decoracion.facilisimo.com/blogs/ideas-practicas/de-pepel_788310.html


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely idea.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

What a great way to embellish my craft room. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

That's really neat! And I have so much scrap and so, so many trims and odds and ends from several great grandmas.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great ideas,


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

They are beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I am going to make the little ones strung up in a row if it kills me! Would look awesome hanging from the drop down beam running across the room.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

That's awesome! I made a baby mobile using strips of fabric that matches the bedding (which I also made).


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Lovely ideas. Love the string of lights ... Pretty sure I could do that - one day!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Great idea - very colorful and unique.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> What a lovely idea.


Ditto.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Dusti said:


> How lovely is this? Wonderful spin on chandeliers.
> 
> http://decoracion.facilisimo.com/blogs/ideas-practicas/de-pepel_788310.html


Wow! These are gorgeous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How cool is that??!

Hazel


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

What a super idea. Those are fantastic!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

They are beautiful, but I love the big chandelier the best. Will have to remember this idea. I have the beautiful scraps already. The hard part will be picking the ones to use and having to leave the rest for other things. lol.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Reminds me of Chinese lanterns. Pretty.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

These are made of paper I believe. They are beautiful! 
Thank you for posting this link. Sincerely, Priscilla


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Delightful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty. They remind me of the lanterns that are in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

May try a no sew version with the great nieces (still a bit intimidated by the sewing machine). I have an old lamp shade frame in the basement and plenty of quilting scraps.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

How fun is that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

How beautiful. I love the little ones for fairy lights, but I wouldn't have a clue where to start in making them.


----------



## denbar (Jun 20, 2012)

These are great.. Love the fabric


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

liz morris said:


> How beautiful. I love the little ones for fairy lights, but I wouldn't have a clue where to start in making them.


They look pretty easy to make. Sew the shape you need, example if a rectangular shaped piece of fabric is sewn you would have to make a narrow hem in the top, bottom and both sides of the fabric so that you can insert a wire in the hem running around the rectangular shape. This will serve to hold the shape of the piece. Use a longer piece of wire than the length of the hem so that you can wire the sections together. Done.


----------

